# Hygrometers



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

How are you guys measuring humidity in your emersed setups? I got these cheap ones from petsmart and not sure they are very accurate. The first day I put them in my tanks they were reading 90% humidity, then after 2 days now, it's only reading 75-80% I haven't changed a thing. are their certain ones better then others? Tia


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I use the dual one temp/humidity and wondered myself at first if it worked properly. I assume now it does as it the temp is always around 72 and humidity around 85% and only changes when I do maintenance or mist in the tank. Best bet is if its registering a high humidity what's the condensation look like on the glass? Lots of condensation= high humidity. One way to tell.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I have tons of condensation, that's why I thought it would be higher than 80%, I have an air bubbler and heater on low in the water also.


----------

